# Sharks at Crystal Beach?



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm unfamiliar with the area, but got a business trip to Houston and a buddy of mine wants to fish Crystal Beach. I'm trying to decide whether to bring the kayaks and 9/0's or the bay boat and trout rods. I'd prefer to fish for sharks but if this area is no good for them that'll make a difference.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Lot of sharks around crystal, and lots of pink snapper also


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

You're a baaaaad boy T.J.


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

The west end of crystal beach has become my favorite spot to fish, the further west you go, the less you have to deal with the crowd. As Jolly said, there is a fair amount of snapper on the sand, the crowd in the main part of crystal tends to be bunch of idiots, if you ever get to wondering why you don't see any stupid kids around town, chances are because they're all at Crystal. DON'T EVEN THINK OF FISHING THERE, stay west! Good Luck.

Tony


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll have to put blinders on my bud to get by the schools of pink snapper but we'll head West until they're not chasing our baits anymore. LOL


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

justletmein, when are you going and for how long?


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Tons of Sharks on Crystal... tons


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Txfire, I'll be in Houston on Friday for a bunch of meetings and will end up camping alone at Crystal on Friday night, first time camping without the dog too since I can't take her to the office. Just my luck I'll hook something huge Friday night by myself.  Work buddy's gonna meet me out there somewhere Saturday morning and we'll fish all day Saturday and then pack up and head out.


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

What kind of vehicle will you be in? I'll be getting there saturday about mid-day.

Tony


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

That's crazy snappers caught from the beach? Are they caught bottom fishing? Whats a sure fire why to catch them? Im still debating on working overtime or hitting the beach. Is crystal beach between galv peir and SLP? It's also known as bahama beach right? or is crystal beach the surf side across the street from christmas island a little pass slp? Justlet hope you beat them up out there, Might see you there!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

sum, below is a pic of my truck, but I've got a headache rack and ladder rack on there now. Do stop by, if we have beer we'll crack open a cold one for ya.  I'll have either a yellow Frenzy or a red or blue Malibu Mini-X (or both). 

RBF, the Pink Snapper hit best on wads of rolled up money soaked in cheap wine.  Sorry I can't help you with location because I haven't been there.


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Thats on the top of my agenda enough said.........."wink" wink"


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Pink snapper hit on Cheap plastic beads and cold beer. A jeep or big 4x4 helps. If you area a young man going to crystal this weekend take some time and buy a few plastic beads. And even if you do not smoke, buy some cigs. Leave them both out where they can be seen easy. At night fall the pink snappers become very agressive and are attracted to the pretty colors of the beads and fire sticks.


Crystal beach is located aprox 10 miles north of the Bolivar Ferry. It is a party beach that will be coverd this weekend. You can expect 2-3 thousand people per mile of beach in the heart of crystal. Once to the east or west of the beach it does thin out. But with it being a holiday weekend, the crowds will be everywhere. Good thing about the Crystal area is that cars do not have to drive the water line. So you can park at the water and fish with out worrying about getting ran over. The crowds make it look much worst then it is. Very few people even get in the water, when thay do get into the water they mostly just stan around. 

here are a few pics of Crystal on a holiday weekend. I have many more from my jeep when we had a bunch of cheap beads, but can not post them on this site.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That looks like a nightmare JR! :headknock


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

it is what it is. 

You can fish it. In the pic with the jeep I have a friend set up with six rods out, just can not see the rods after resizing. Not many people get in the water, and even less drive down the water line.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I do everything in my power to stay clear of crowds like that. I don't know I just can't relax. I guess my work is so loud and hectic I just search out seclusion.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

*dreamy*



justletmein said:


> That looks like a nightmare JR! :headknock


 LOL Or a dream come true! Best way to observe is from beachfront cabin deck with binoculars for closer examination of snapper to insure hooking a keeper...or not keeping a hooker. Careful,over consumption of adult type beverages and diminishing light conditions can distort your sense of perception, NOT speaking from the voice of experience!! It's definitely worth the drive by if you've got an hour or so to spare. Enjoy and be careful NF


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

i have logged many hours on that beach trolling for pink snapper. ahhh, memories. lol


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

TJ, you never indulged me with those "other" pictures. Please do send a few to my hotmail or yahoo account if you have the time!


----------



## Dockhigh (May 23, 2006)

*Crystal Beach bait*

You can limit out for sure with Strawberry kiwi wine coolers and a puppy.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

yeap now that brings back good ole memories from high school and the early days of college... I get that old hungover feeling just thinking about it thoguh


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL! He didn't just say what I think he did, did he? You can always catch some near the bottom, however I prefer the ones near the top though. Money, alcohol, are the best baits. Nice vehicles, good looks, and the ability to spin a story are also good baits in most cases. Remember when you wade in to always use protection. I also must warn you. If you attempt to potlick in this situation you may find yourself in a fistfight.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Too funny!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, talk about memories. We have rented a cabin on Crystal the past four years around the 4th of July. The best part, or worst depending on your age, is the Zoo. That is the heart of the beach and where kids should not go. It is more tame now than a few years ago. The snapper would often be with out tops for no reason other than to show the goods. Man, those were the days.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. We got to CB on Friday night and immediately vetoed it when we saw the beach is covered with houses everywhere. We scooted up to High Island and fished there. If anyone cares to read the report it's posted over here.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Thanks for all the info. We got to CB on Friday night and immediately vetoed it when we saw the beach is covered with houses everywhere. We scooted up to High Island and fished there. If anyone cares to read the report it's posted over here.


 LMAO,Should have been titled, MY VISIT to BROKEBACK BEACH


----------



## jneey (May 11, 2006)

sumbeech said:


> The west end of crystal beach has become my favorite spot to fish, the further west you go, the less you have to deal with the crowd. As Jolly said, there is a fair amount of snapper on the sand, the crowd in the main part of crystal tends to be bunch of idiots, if you ever get to wondering why you don't see any stupid kids around town, chances are because they're all at Crystal. DON'T EVEN THINK OF FISHING THERE, stay west! Good Luck.
> 
> Tony


Do you like kids?


----------

